
The Future of Analytics.js - ianstormtaylor
https://segment.io/blog/the-future-of-analyticsjs/
======
nbashaw
Awesome stuff! I've been using segment.io for about a week on a side project
and can say for sure it's the easiest way to add plugins to your site

------
espadagroup
Looks cool, though what's the difference between this and a normal tag
management system? Just curious.

~~~
ianstormtaylor
It definitely competes with a tag management system. We're much more focused
on analytics though, and about not just providing tag management, but also a
clean API that doesn't just apply to the browser. We'll be building out more
API goodness soon too, so stay tuned!

------
togasystems
Statsd support would be awesome

------
nacs
Will the hosted system be a paid service? Is there a pricing table anywhere?

~~~
ianstormtaylor
The client-side portion of the hosted service will always be free. Server-side
and mobile will be paid monthly, we haven't solidified the pricing quite yet
though!

